# Tiger Barbs in a 5.5 gallon tank.



## Cameron0527 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am wanting to stock my 5.5 gallon tank with tiger barbs. How many do you think can be in the tank and thrive? Also, what is a good water heater that is cost effective? The hood that I have is flat and glass with a plastic strip that you can cut to accommodate accessories, so it would have to be one that could stick the wall of the aquarium or something. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

don't, they get big and need lots of swimming room. Look for littler fishes like harlequin rasboras.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry but emc7 is right. You would need a much bigger tank. Barbs are a schooling fish that like room to swim in groups of six or more.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Minimal size for Tiger Barbs is a 55G tank.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think a 55 is the minimal size for them but a 5.5 is def way too small, microrasboras would be much better. In the end tho, a 5.5 gallon tank really isn't very coast effective as there isn't much built for things less than a 10 gallon. Ive seen the smaller heaters actually be more costly than the bigger ones.


----------



## Cameron0527 (Jun 14, 2009)

O.k. well the only reason I asked this question was because at Pet's Mart the sign under the fish said that 3 could live in a 5 gallon tank and the clerk said that three fish would be enough of a school for them to do well. Is this correct information or not?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no, never believe a petsmart sign. They say 8" mbuna have a max size at 3" and other lies that sell fish. 3 fish isn't a school its a constant battle.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

In general you don't want to believe anything that Petsmart posts up or anything that their employees tell you. This applies to fish, tanks, equipment, plants, you name it. 

You can take this way beyond Petsmart too. Petco is no better. Even small specialty shops usually have poorly informed or otherwise deceptive employees. Obviously there are exceptions, but they are few and far between. Best to do your own research.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

True dat emc7, dont ever believe petsmart. ever.


----------



## Cameron0527 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for clearing up all of this! I really appreciate knowing that they won't do well before I get the fish. What are some really cool fish that I could put in there then that are tropical? Guppies and tetras are something I have considered. Any other suggestions would be nice too!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

The only schooling fish that would be ok would be some microrasboras (Boraras species). They get a bit under an inch and are very slender. A few male guppies would work though. Don't get females because you'd be overrun with fry very soon. Same with some male Endlers....they'd work with no females. A couple African Dwarf Frogs would work (by themselves).

Or make it a shrimp tank.  Red Cherry Shrimp are very easy to keep and breed.


----------

